# Developing Memory Palaces and other useful techniques using MBTI types as a model



## jugglingdetritus (Oct 8, 2012)

I've been doing some reading on memory palaces, and I considered it a possibility that certain MBTI types might be more prone to passively developing these skills due to their cognitive inclinations.

Any thoughts on this idea?
What other techniques might be correlated with a certain type, if at all?

Example:
memory palace:
(Si doms)
OR 
(ITJs)
OR 
(STJ - Te/Si)

Maybe including physical or socio-emotional techniques used by Sensors or Feeler types

Not sure if this belongs in the cognitive functions section, but I wanted some input from the NTs.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

A memory palace is a way of using visual imagery to relate something (whatever you want to learn) directly to something else (usually a place very well known like your house or even in other ways) in order to help strengthen the memory. I would imagine that since NT's are more in their head I would go with NTP's to be more prone to do this because of Ne/Si. 

One question I do have though is this: is the method of loci different from a memory palace? 

I think yes, although I have no real proof. I see a memory palace as more of using a place like your house and mentally placing objects there to help remember them. Whereas I see the method of loci as more of a remembering by way of using a list of some sort, like 1 bun (whatever you want to learn mentally imagine a bun and the desired thing to be learned). I could well be way off base here but what does everyone else think? 
Method of Loci=Memory Palace 
or
Method of Loci =/=Memory Palace


----------



## jugglingdetritus (Oct 8, 2012)

Method of loci - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Just to clarify, I'm not limiting this to strictly memory techniques, but Any specialized technique that a particular type may inadvertently develop due to cognitive inclinations.

Certain types seem to have an archive like memory (si?) - hence memory palace?
Others might have an acute awareness of their environment (se?)- specialized technique for developing Se
Etc.


----------



## stentorious_paroxysm (Apr 25, 2012)

jugglingdetritus said:


> I've been doing some reading on memory palaces, and I considered it a possibility that certain MBTI types might be more prone to passively developing these skills due to their cognitive inclinations.


This is a possibility.

Perhaps the Se/Si's advantage stems from how quickly they can build their mind palace. This is purely based off of my own experience, but I believe it would be easier for Si and Se to develop a mind palace of concrete realities, such as one's house, neighborhood, streets, et cetera, with the construct already developed. Furthermore, and although it may take longer simply because of building from scratch, it might be easier for Ni and Ne types to develop fictionalized or abstract palaces that are completely fabricated and immaterial. 

I had attempted to build a memory palace using my house as the base, and the problem I encountered (and it may be that this is simply because of my inexperience with the subject matter) was that I had confused memory aids with actual details in my house; I was merging names of people I had memorized and placing them in compartments with names of people that were on hard copies. I was confusing objects I had designed to recall memories with actual objects in my house. I was never certain of where to store numbers and figures in my house or which drawers or compartments to use, because I know exactly what physical object or material exists within there, and I was unsure of how to organize a palace in a world where I know chaos exists. In order for this to work, I believe that I have to create a palace much more abstract, not based off of a grounded reality, which will require some time to organize and develop. Therefore, as an Ne type, I will have to construct a memory palace, and so, yes, I have to actively develop this skill. This is a hypothesis I am likely to support.


----------



## jugglingdetritus (Oct 8, 2012)

stentorious - yes, I also experienced something similar while working on my mind palace. What I'm currently doing is building and abstract landscape with a simple modular construct with rooms I designate for specific functions.

To expand on the concept of function advantage, what other Trainable techniques seem to be significantly tied to any specific function?
For example: Si is more memory oriented, where as the other side of the coin is very in the moment and doesn't seem to be Directly used for the memory palace technique, although an Se dom may be proficient at Si.
(in socionics, I think this is called the demonstrative function - it's not the focus, but there is high latent skill)

Specifically what trainable techniques dominantly use:
Ti - math/programming?
Te - task completion?
Si - memory palace
Se - sparring? 
Ni - ?
Ne -?
Fi - ?
Fe - people watching?

Any ideas?


----------



## Knight of Ender (Mar 30, 2014)

I use mostly intuition, so I don't memorize the facts; I memorize how the facts were found and recreate the scenario in my head.


----------

